# Which MBTI type is most likely to lie?



## Stavrogin (May 20, 2014)

aphinion said:


> I'm surprised that no one's brought up ENTPs yet! I thought that we were notorious for lying and being manipulative?


You guys have the same problem ENFPs do, no one takes you seriously enough to be offended at your lies. 

All types lie for their own reasons. But seriously it's absurd that ESTPs are winning. Textbookly speaking ExFJs should be winning.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

I gave this thread five stars for promoting an intellectually stimulating question and for defying the PC dogma.

In conclusion, INTJs are NOT LIARS!! :angry:


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Stavrogin said:


> You guys have the same problem ENFPs do, no one takes you seriously enough to be offended at your lies.


Yeah, but I'm not really aiming to offend people when I lie (sometimes it's actually the opposite.) I'll lie for a million different reasons, but my biggest one is that I'll lie to control how people view me.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I can lie very good if i "want" to. Sometimes even unconsciously. And i'm INFP (the type that could do nothing wrong in the eyes of some people). I can also exaggerate sometimes (being too subjective) or write something in a way that is too subjective or defends my stance while it need to be more neutral. I don't know if i lie often. I don't hear other people complaining about it, but it could also because my lies are very good and subtle. As a child, i lied probably very often, i even lied about who I was because who I actually was, was at that moment too confronting. I don't lie to hurt people (or at least not often and consciously). But i lie sometimes to avoid reactions, to adapt myself to others (lying about my music taste, because he/she liked that taste, and i'm not going to say that i like that), and sometimes just exaggerating because it is too exciting. I probably lie too much, and I'm not proud of it. But i don't think my lies are cruel. I'm probably not always myself (and that could feel as a lie too). Here on this forum, I can be myself. So the only thing that I could do on Perc is exaggerating, but no lies further.

Just voted: all. Because I think i can imagine from every type a typical lie. And everyone sometimes lie - however some people more than others (but i don't think that has to do anything with MTBI).


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I find it too bothersome to lie most of the time, plus I despise hypocrisy. I run across more EFJs with this struggle than anyone else, though ENTPs and ESTPs would come in second. EFJs and ETPs care way more about how they are perceived by the people around them and tend to end up more prone to fakeness. I think it is an Fe problem most often, though of course any type can lie or be honest. I don't experience too much lying with IFJs for some reason, but I'm sure they struggle with it too. I only voted for EFJs though. I would vote Fe users more likely than Fi overall. I know I have lied more often than my hubs.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

If an ESTP has nothing to gain, they will be brutally honest. If they have something to gain, then they will specialize in half-truths and schmoozing.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

I agree 100% with this....



Wytch said:


> I'm not sure where the label came from that ESTPs are liars.
> 
> We are usually the opposite which is too blunt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

I lie to preserve my image, or to spare feelings. Oh and I lie to tell a better story. One COULD call it exaggeration, but we all know it's lying. 
throw me in with one of the ones who is confused how Fe doms and ENTPs aren't winning here xD 

A lie can be a white lie...and if that's the case Fe will tell more lies than any other.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

ESFP's, ESTP's, and ISFP's. Every time they mess up or get called out on something wrong they did, they just deny it no matter how obvious. They act like it's all about luck and if they just deny something enough it'll go away. It's extremely annoying at times. ISTP's don't really do this, probably because of their dominant Ti.


EDIT: Who are the jokesters that picked ISTJ? :laughing:


----------



## 1whoseeswithoutbeingseen (May 2, 2017)

INFJs will lie all the time to their dear ones, specially their dearest one.
Of course to lie is their nature -- but it gets rationalized as in "we are telling all these lies for his/her good, not to serve ourselves".

When they turn into ENFJs -- there's no limit to their lying. 

Same goes for ENTJ.

The extroverts lie and also lie to themselves, the iNFJ lies knowing they are lying.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

The ESTP in my life won't lie about anything important but it's true, all his stories are _wildly_ exaggerated lol. But everyone who knows him is aware of this, and he's aware that they're aware, so is it really a lie if everyone's in on it?


----------



## Celtic Maiden (Jul 19, 2017)

I can't lie. You can always tell when I'm trying to make a joke or something. Integrity is one of my core principles, as I believe it is for most INTPs whatever our likes or dislikes may be. I think Fe and Se dominates might take the prize for natural ability to lie. Of course not all lying is devious. The person in question could see it and it could really be for the greater good. I wonder if INTPs and INFPs have a harder time lying, or just exaggerating, than ENTPs and ENFPs because of their Si?


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

I couldn't say, but the most prolific lier I've ever met was an ESTJ (and he was likely quite an outlier when it comes to the average number of lies voiced by any type). He lied nearly constantly for either self-aggrandizement or to get attention, and it certainly hastened his death. Truly wild, and also sad. 

I've also known an INFJ and ENFP who had tendencies to lie. Both did so to "spare feelings" and run from consequences.

I despise lying.


----------



## 9lust6 (8 mo ago)

ENTP 

Will talk the most, most likely to make up stories or exaggerate their ideas and still believe they are concrete, will have the knowledge to make broad stories and won't care about how somebody else feels, and will be random asf about what they say and do (think about a character like the joker)...


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Stevester said:


> If an ESTP has nothing to gain, they will be brutally honest. If they have something to gain, then they will specialize in half-truths and schmoozing.


I cannot believe ESTP is voted the biggest liar.

How the hell are we labeled too blunt, and the biggest liar.

I do agree we schmooze with half truths. If it is something important. Otherwise I hardly see a point in lying.

I voted ISFJ. It is the perceived shy quieter types ya gotta watch out for.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> I cannot believe ESTP is voted the biggest liar.
> 
> How the hell are we labeled too blunt, and the biggest liar.
> 
> ...


ISFJs tell little white lies, but I have never seen them lie maliciously.

I find with ESTPs, there is a huge difference in the maturity level. Most adult ESTPs I have found to be extremely honest and direct, prob among the most honest of all the types. Some of these polls leave me scratching my head.


----------



## Ohndot (Apr 12, 2015)

Everybody lies, but who is the best at lying?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> I cannot believe ESTP is voted the biggest liar.
> 
> How the hell are we labeled too blunt, and the biggest liar.
> 
> ...


Well, one estp I knew who admitted to me he lies a lot lived in a social circle that made him feel he needs to meet their demands and was unable to say no, in a way. So he learned to lie a lot in order to get what he wants and ofc it was now a behavior that would come easy to him in any other interaction. I think this is a common way people learn to lie anyways.


WHen it comes to this topic,
I've known ESPs who lie to make themselves appear better than they are and have accomplished more than they did. 
My aunt was a huge mythomaniac ESFJ and I know some other SJs who just make up stories entirely or give them some wild twists which end up hurting people even. 
I know people of various types who lie to avoid anxiety, I used to do that somewhat (like giving excuses to not go out, or keeping some things from people).
I dunno how we could even begin to measure this in frequency between types but if I have to sum up in terms of cognition and potential, I think people who need to control their narrative based on how they feel (subjective) and are the least in touch with an objective perception of events would perhaps be more often liars of some kind, so the (I)FJs might have the most potential to become liars, and I mean including to themselves, like constructing their own narrative of things, which they already do tho it's not always straight up lying.


----------



## Zra (8 mo ago)

giorgaros2 said:


> The ENTJ ofc , the most manipulative type ever.


I completely agree with U. I have an ENTJ boyfriend and I ALWAYS doubt his honesty.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Honestly, as much as I dont think this is MBTI type specific thing, but I think ExTP's are most likely to be good liars, because they are often blind to Fi.


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

Verifying the truth of other people's claims isn’t particularly difficult for me (ENTP), from which I conclude that I am also responsible for what I believe. Which liars can I remember without much effort?

There was an INFP who already had his next lover but explicitly denied that for financial gain.There were two SFPs who invoked their expertise when claiming an antique to be worthless in order to acquire and then sell it. In reality, it was worth three average annual wages. There was an INFJ who claimed that the biggest bookshop in town had a big stack of the new book I had worked on. There was an ISTJ who felt cornered; in his defence, he brought up details of an article. Unfortunately, I had also read the article and knew that he had made up the details, which he admitted straight away.

I could easily give examples for the inauthenticity of FP and FJ types, but I'll leave it at pointing out that in my experience F types, unlike TP types, tend to overestimate their virtuousness. “When I look for sex, I stumble upon saints; when I look for saints, I'm accosted by sluts.”


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Red Panda said:


> Well, one estp I knew who admitted to me he lies a lot lived in a social circle that made him feel he needs to meet their demands and was unable to say no, in a way. So he learned to lie a lot in order to get what he wants and ofc it was now a behavior that would come easy to him in any other interaction. I think this is a common way people learn to lie anyways.
> 
> 
> WHen it comes to this topic,
> ...


I'd say I think ESTPs can embellish and schmooze with half truths commonly. I really do not disagree with that perception.

Nor am I offended if you happen to think ESTP of all the types is most likely to lie. I just personally think of the 16 types they are not most likely to lie. I genuinely believe quieter types are more likely to lie. It just seems silly to give ESTP the trope of louder people in the room, to crafty liar. Seems like a contradiction. You are welcome to feel differently on that.

I am not saying I never lie ever. But It is certainly not something I'd be known for though in an MO, or that I'd be known to do more than most people. As I said the people I have seen lie the most are definitely Introverts. ESTPs usually are considered obnoxiously blunt, and too forward. Almost like a foot in mouth syndrome.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

All

btw, not all lies are bad


----------



## ignoregasm (9 mo ago)

It depends on why they're doing it.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh hell, we are all liars, hypocrites, killers, etc., etc. at some time or another.

Yeah, I know this thread is about what type is the most liar…

So, does a pathological liar have a type?


----------



## ignoregasm (9 mo ago)

Dalien said:


> Oh hell, we are all liars, hypocrites, killers, etc., etc. at some time or another.
> 
> Yeah, I know this thread is about what type is the most liar…
> 
> So, does a pathological liar have a type?


I'd say that the type which is the least likely to lie, or would feel the worst about lying, would probably be an INFP.


----------

